# Anyone willing to donate tank parts? Read on...



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

A short walk away is my local Chinese food restaurant, and they have recently made the sorry mistake of setting up a small aquarium with me as a customer. LOL

Now on the counter of this establishment is a tiny 1 gallon tank (or maybe 2, hard to tell), with a juvenile Oscar in it! Now on a mission, I'm determined to, at the very least, get a bigger tank for the poor thing (hopefully I can convince them to get some neons instead). I was able to pick up a 10 gallon tank with a hood for 5 bucks at a yard sale. If anyone is willing to donate any of the following items, feel free to PM me. Please do not send me cash, I don't want to make this too big of a deal, I'm just trying to help out.

Here's what I need:

A filter (preferrably in-tank, or whatever will make the least mess and take up the least amount of space).
A heater
Low-maintenance, low-light plants (ambient CO2 and 2wpg at most)
A timer and powerstrip (preferrably in one unit)
Small driftwood
2 CD-15495 Coralife Colormax mini compact flourescent bulbs

Mods, I hope it is ok to post this. Please PM me if there are any issues. I will be posting pics of the Oscar and the tank I have after work.

-Casey


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No problems from me with you helping you try to save fish...........................

Your best bet is to take the oscar to a petstore.
Neons wont fit in a 1 or 2 gallon. Maybe a cpl of white clouds.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I mean in the ten gallon.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

oscar don't belong to a 10 gallon....


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I think the point is to return the Oscar and put some appropriate fish in a 10gallon.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Zoe said:


> I think the point is to return the Oscar and put some appropriate fish in a 10gallon.


Exactly. Sorry if that wasn't clear. :fish:


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

thats nothing, the local King Buffet chinese place has a 44g pentagon, and it has at least 15 Large King Kong parrots and a 16" pleco.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, asian restaurants love overcrowding aquariums well the cheapo buffets anyhow. The local places here love to stuff half a dozen koi and a couple foot long plecos in a 55 gallon with bright red rocks, neon plants, no heater (not that cold water fish need it) etc etc


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

it won't be in there long anyways, they will need it for an order one of these days.......
take um a goldfish n tell them to trade it for the oscar, if they don;t, tell um to fudge off n go home n do that crap and eat smoemplace else.........
i wouldn't donate them a damn thing let alone a fish tank, they prolly sitting on a half mil or more


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Mr Aquarium said:


> it won't be in there long anyways, they will need it for an order one of these days.......
> take um a goldfish n tell them to trade it for the oscar, if they don;t, tell um to fudge off n go home n do that crap and eat smoemplace else.........
> i wouldn't donate them a damn thing let alone a fish tank, they prolly sitting on a half mil or more


A goldfish doesn't belong in a 2 gallon tank, either.

I think it's admirable for Casey to be trying to help out that fish and the restaurant. It is possible that they just don't know but are willing to learn.


----------

